# Aphasia, Dysphasia, and Hemiparesis



## mpete0719 (May 16, 2011)

Documentation states: Status Post CVA with Dysphasia/Hemiparesis and Excessive Aphasia.  Would I code 438.12, 438.20, and 438.11?  I am so confused.


----------



## moremopars1 (May 16, 2011)

*Status Post CVA with late effects*

Yes , you are using the correct codes as the Aphasia , Dysphasia and Hemiplegia are late effects from the CVA after (status post).


----------



## mpete0719 (May 18, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

